# some fresh pipe work



## azsly1

got some more pipe pics of a rack that i built... 8 1 1/4" emt. its a nice change going from rigid to emt when its 400 degrees outside


----------



## BDB

I would give it a 8 out of a possible 10, nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

The bends look good. But could you not lay them out where the closest bends had kicks up top, and the furthest bends were 90 x 90?


----------



## Celtic

I've always liked the "fan effect" [pic #1 et al]


----------



## william1978

Looks good.


----------



## BDB

InPhase277 said:


> The bends look good. But could you not lay them out where the closest bends had kicks up top, and the furthest bends were 90 x 90?


Just my take, but I think the way he has them look better then if he had 90 x 90:whistling2:


----------



## randas

BDB said:


> Just my take, but I think the way he has them look better then if he had 90 x 90:whistling2:


agreed.

looks great!


----------



## Celtic

BDB said:


> Just my take, but I think the way he has them look better then if he had 90 x 90:whistling2:



I agree....a rack of back-to-back 90's w/o segmented bending usually looks like poop.


----------



## oldman

Celtic said:


> I've always liked the "fan effect" [pic #1 et al]


and i've never liked it...nothing wrong with it....just don't like it...

edit to add - i probably would have put a 90 at the top of the wall and kicked them in the ceiling....


----------



## william1978

The conduit looks good, but if I had run the conduit the kicks would have been on the top and kicking to the wall. To each his own.


----------



## drsparky

Looks good, the kicking the 90s makes pulling a lot easier than pulling through close back to back 90s.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

drsparky said:


> ..... the kicking the 90s makes pulling a lot easier than pulling through close back to back 90s.:thumbsup:


 I agree 100%.


----------



## Boneshaker

Nice work!


----------



## MDShunk

There's really only one big glaring mistake, but I couldn't have done any better myself. That's a tough transition. Nice job.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Support every 10 feet?


----------



## 480sparky

I think even Simon would be impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

What I was saying is that with the kicks on the bottom, the bends get progressively closer to the box. I would have put the kicks up top, or made kicks on the first few, then 90 x 90 on the last two.

I think the bend work is good, and there was some accurate measurement done, I just would like to have seen the kicks overhead is all.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

really nice job :thumbsup: what kind of bender did you use?


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> really nice job :thumbsup: what kind of bender did you use?


 He used his knee and his head.:laughing:


----------



## B4T

william1978 said:


> He used his knee and his head.:laughing:


You could at least show him how to use a forked tree and the rear bumper :laughing:


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> You could at least show him how to use a forked tree and the rear bumper :laughing:


 All yea been there before used tractor trailer tires also.:laughing:


----------



## wildleg

that's beautiful work. I always do my bends on the flat (kicks at the clg) but that's probably cause I don't have the time or the skill to do it like that.


----------



## dawgs

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood

looks pretty good


----------



## william1978

I worked with a guy that would bend 3- 1/2" emt ninety's with a 1 1/4 bender.


----------



## dawgs

william1978 said:


> I worked with a guy that would bend 3- 1/2" emt ninety's with a 1 1/4 bender.


:001_huh:


----------



## william1978

dawgs said:


> :001_huh:


 Yea thats what I thought. I could never get it to work though.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> I worked with a guy that would bend 3- 1/2" emt ninety's with a 1 1/4 bender.


Huh? How do you bend 3½" EMT with a 1¼" bender?????


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> Huh? How do you bend 3½" EMT with a 1¼" bender?????


 No 3 pieces of 1/2" emt.


----------



## drsparky

william1978 said:


> No 3 pieces of 1/2" emt.


That must kink the conduit.


----------



## william1978

drsparky said:


> That must kink the conduit.


 It did when I tried it, but I watched that guy that I used to work with do it just fine. The conduit looks funny with that big of a radius.


----------



## azsly1

i used a 555 to bend those, the kicks aren't 10' long (supported every 10'), the kick away from the wall was used to allow for other pipes that may possibly need to be run for the machinery thats going in. (interlocks, ethernet and such). if they were kicked up high, most of that rack would be blocked. and back to backs SUCK to pull through when they're that close...

as for whacking multiple 90's in small conduit with a large shoe, i've duct taped them together at both ends staggered. sometimes its a hit or miss. gotta be able to burn a few sticks doin that though, kinkage is possible.


----------



## william1978

azsly1 said:


> as for whacking multiple 90's in small conduit with a large shoe, i've duct taped them together at both ends staggered. sometimes its a hit or miss. gotta be able to burn a few sticks doin that though, kinkage is possible.


 I'm glad to see that I am not the only one to have seen this done before.:thumbup:


----------



## azsly1

only tried it once with some scrap left over while we were waiting for programmers to clear us to pack up and leave... still gotta tweak the bends a bit but the radius looked like it would work. (3/4" next to a 2")


----------



## captkirk

Beautiful work dude. I dont care what anyone says that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Section 314.28 Pull and Junction Boxes and Conduit Bodies (A)(2)*



azsly1 said:


> got some more pipe pics of a rack that i built... 8 1 1/4" emt. its a nice change going from rigid to emt when its 400 degrees outside


Your work shown here is one of the best installations I have seen. Your pictures, with your perrmission, will be added to my training library with a credit line given to you, so that they can be used to show that these are some of the reasons why we can claim to be a Qualified Person and identify compliance with Section 110.12 Mechanical Execution of Work.

I would want to verify compliance with Section 314.28 Pull and Junction Boxes and Conduit Bodies (A)(2). :thumbup:


----------



## azsly1

thanks for all the compliments, i like taking pride in my work. it took a while to get to this point and i cant lie, thats the work of me and another guy. 

joe, no prob., they're all yours.


----------



## augie47

Definitely Commendable !
I can just imagine what some of the jobs I see would look like if the E/C had to make the same transition.
What size is the box 24 x 24 ?


----------



## azsly1

speaking of other schleps on site, it sucks when your stuff looks good, and they put up ****. brand new installation and people are putting up trash looking work. depends on how you look at it though, it either stands out to the customer as being well built and we get more work, or why didnt the other jackass do a better job?

yes, that box is a 24x24


----------



## steelersman

oldman said:


> and i've never liked it...nothing wrong with it....just don't like it...
> 
> edit to add - i probably would have put a 90 at the top of the wall and kicked them in the ceiling....


I agree. I would have done it this way also.

But it looks damn good though nonetheless.


----------



## Magnettica

Very nice job.


----------



## slowforthecones

Hey magnettica... show us some of your work you did for the indian.


----------



## e57

Would have done these as 90's all the same to the strut hieght, then deep kicks to the strut. If this were a dropped cieling application it would not work so well. The only draw back of doing it the way I mentioned is that it tightens the spacing in the area between the strut to the wall - but it looks like you have the room to go wider.









I have also made this type of transition in rolling off-sets to both graduations of 90's and alternating sets of graduations of 90's.

I know your focus was to keep the bend count down, but sometimes you have less vertical (from the wall) and horizontal space (between a lid and cieling) to make that transition.


----------



## azsly1

no drop ceiling to worry about...


----------



## user4818

I would have used MC cable. :thumbup:


----------



## steelersman

I would've used romex.


----------



## user4818

steelersman said:


> I would've used romex.


I was almost going to post that, but I'm glad you did anyway. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky

Old extension cords spliced together with scotch tape.


----------



## steelersman

drsparky said:


> Old extension cords spliced together with scotch tape.




Oh. You mean like what I wired up earlier today?


----------



## Bob Badger

steelersman said:


> Oh. You mean like what I wired up earlier today?


cum oon man, we knows yous dont be uzing wire nuts


----------



## steelersman

This is one of my proudest jobs here:


----------



## user4818

steelersman said:


> Oh. You mean like what I wired up earlier today?


Oh sure. Steal all the glory.  _I'm_ the one who gave you that extension cord.


----------



## azsly1

glad those pics got posted up with my 'hack' work... knew it was only a matter of time. good work boys!:thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

steelersman said:


> This is one of my proudest jobs here:



That's some GD sexy work you got going on there!!!


----------



## wishmaster68

Is that your house steelersman?


----------



## steelersman

wishmaster68 said:


> Is that your house steelersman?


No, it's a house I went to for vacation in the Outer Banks.


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> No, it's a house I went to for vacation in the Outer Banks.


 Damn, why does it have to be in N.C.?


----------



## steelersman

william1978 said:


> Damn, why does it have to be in N.C.?


Because that's where hackwork originated!


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> Because that's where hackwork originated!


 Oh man now you are hitting below the belt.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## steelersman

The truth is I could care less how the place is wired. I love it down there.


----------



## kbsparky

Judging from the background in your original photo, it would appear that this pull box is at least 12 feet up? It looks like a 12-foot stepladder back there, and it is about even with that box ....


----------



## azsly1

kbsparky said:


> Judging from the background in your original photo, it would appear that this pull box is at least 12 feet up? It looks like a 12-foot stepladder back there, and it is about even with that box ....


roughly 12...little higher


----------



## steelersman

kbsparky said:


> Judging from the background in your original photo, it would appear that this pull box is at least 12 feet up? It looks like a 12-foot stepladder back there, and it is about even with that box ....


Wow! Very astute! I just wanna know, what the hell is your point?


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> The truth is I could care less how the place is wired. I love it down there.


It sure is nice at the Outer Banks.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSplice

steelersman said:


> Wow! Very astute! I just wanna know, what the hell is your point?


I was wondering the same exact thing, I just didn't want to be rude and say it. Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## william1978

BadSplice said:


> I was wondering the same exact thing, I just didn't want to be rude and say it. Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Brother Brother at the Hall,
> On the job, f*ck 'em all


 I noticed you signature.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## steelersman

BadSplice said:


> I was wondering the same exact thing, I just didn't want to be rude and say it. Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


You can call on me anytime to come right out and ask or say the blunt things that some people may take offense to. I just don't care.


----------



## r_merc

*OB Boys*



steelersman said:


> This is one of my proudest jobs here:


You will see a wide range of quality of work at the beach. I do service work down here often. This is almost home


----------



## steelersman

r_merc said:


> You will see a wide range of quality of work at the beach. I do service work down here often. This is almost home


I wish I lived and worked there. That would be very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Centaur1

Looks good but next time try making the kicks in the pipe that is on the rack as opposed to the ones coming up the walls. IMO this looks better.


----------



## azsly1

Centaur1 said:


> Looks good but next time try making the kicks in the pipe that is on the rack as opposed to the ones coming up the walls. IMO this looks better.


when you do that you block the whole rack if you ever need to sneak another pipe in... always kick the riser


----------



## SeabeeBob134

nice work!!


----------



## Shockdoc

hats off to a nice job. What happened to the cut throat hack bidding against you who would use prefab bends and support conduits with back to back may west ?


----------



## drsparky

Old thread.


----------



## jza

That's really nice man. Any tips to get all the bends perfect like that?


----------



## LogicDB

Nice job.


----------



## Wingnut

perfect:thumbsup:
your can was to small to ever kick them in the ceiling.
back to back 90's are great for fast and out. but some times just not possible

I have one just like it, (ridged) hopes it turns out as nice as yours


----------



## Dennis Alwon

This thread is a year old- or almost anyway.


----------



## william1978

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is a year old- or almost anyway.


 Yea fire caulk Bob woke it up.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

william1978 said:


> Yea fire caulk Bob woke it up.:laughing:


What a caulk head...


~Matt


----------



## Big John

azsly1 said:


> ...Brand new installation and people are putting up trash looking work. depends on how you look at it though, it either stands out to the customer as being well built and we get more work, or why didnt the other jackass do a better job?...


 Fantastic looking pipe. :thumbsup: But I hate to say it, 95% of the customers have no f-ing clue what a quality job is, and they wouldn't see a difference between your nice looking pipe-rack and a mess of liquid-tight zip-tied into a bundle.

Not to be pessimistic or anything... :laughing:

-John


----------



## moman

william1978 said:


> The conduit looks good, but if I had run the conduit the kicks would have been on the top and kicking to the wall. To each his own.


 that's how we do it


----------



## Michael86

Check out porcupine press they've got some useful math for parallel kicks


----------



## Michael86

http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ParallelKicks.htm


----------



## RIVETER

For a change I have some photos of my latest PIPE work but she won't let me post them. She doesn't know how proud an electrician can be.


----------



## madbubba

Looks awesome. Great work!


----------



## Michael86

RIVETER said:


> For a change I have some photos of my latest PIPE work but she won't let me post them. She doesn't know how proud an electrician can be.


Lmfao!


----------



## newbi

To all the newbs, this is a zombie thread.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

newbi said:


> To all the newbs, this is a zombie thread.


Who cares? I have always said, if a posting member was not around at the time of a thread, he has EVERY right to comment on that thread. Feel free newbies......


----------



## Michael86

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who cares? I have always said, if a posting member was not around at the time of a thread, he has EVERY right to comment on that thread. Feel free newbies......


Thanks chief!


----------



## newbi

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who cares? I have always said, if a posting member was not around at the time of a thread, he has EVERY right to comment on that thread. Feel free newbies......


Everybody's opinion is appreciated. Is it not better to start a new post to discuss that topic ? It takes away from the need to read pages of old posts.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

newbi said:


> Everybody's opinion is appreciated. Is it not better to start a new post to discuss that topic ? It takes away from the need to read pages of old posts.


Nope. He saw something in this post he wanted to comment on. He wasn't a member when it originally ran it's course. He has every right to comment on it if he pleases without jerks reminding him is an old thread. Don't like the date? Don't respond. Pretty simple.


----------



## dronai

Post #84 is a good how to reference


----------



## newbi

Maybe I should take a poll and see how many other members feel the same way ? I thought it was more effective to create new post instead of expounding on ancient ones which could cause them to be quite long.


----------



## HatyCo

I would have kicked the conduit in the ceiling , would have taken up less room but that is awesome pipe work done by someone who knows how to bend and measure. Had one of my guys done that they would be appreciated


oldman said:


> and i've never liked it...nothing wrong with it....just don't like it...
> 
> edit to add - i probably would have put a 90 at the top of the wall and kicked them in the ceiling....


----------



## hodges

Great pipe work other way would have been offset above ceiling.

Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## hodges

Ever

Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayHair




----------



## MechanicalDVR

hodges said:


> Great pipe work other way would have been offset above ceiling.


*Welcome aboard! 

The building was torn down last year to make room for condos.
*



hodges said:


> Ever


*Ever what????*


----------



## DesignerMan

Very nice conduit work! :thumbsup:
I too like the fan effect. I've never had an opportunity to do something like this (not sure I can), but would sure like to try it sometime...good job!


----------

